# Uh, What The Hell Did This?!



## devinsdad

A friend sent me this from a sharking trip over the Christmas weekend. He was EOP and using traditional baits. Got a good run on the Bull, then another huge run 30 minutes into the fight, then dead weight...


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Three barrels!!!! 

Jawsssssss!!!!


----------



## beeritself

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Mako....maybe tiger....BIG for sure!
Near Portafino?


----------



## devinsdad

Firefishvideo said:


> Mako....maybe tiger....BIG for sure!
> Near Portafino?


 Yea, he was just EOP by maybe 400 yards. He just told me he had a whole Bluefish on he had just caught.


----------



## Ugly 1

That is why the sandbars run toward the beach when they get hooked!! And why yaking at night is scary and why 16/0s were made! And why we shark fish!!! Big ass SHARKS in that there ocean!!!! UGLY


----------



## hjorgan

Good googa-mooga!
Makes you think a bit as you yak a bloody bait out there at night!


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

All the more reason I quit swimming out there years ago. I know the odds are in my favor....but I improved on them by keeping my butt out of the water.


----------



## Jason

Jumping JE-HOS-A-FATS!!!! Everyone already beat me to the Jaws references!!! ohhhh here is one CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG Everyone outta the water!!!!


----------



## DLo

On a positive note, that one has been properly bled


----------



## Realtor

That's something! Is this the only picture? The big one may have left a tooth in the wound??


----------



## bay slayer

Wasnt it cold during that time i would be wearing a jacket and pants not shorts and a t-shirt...


----------



## devinsdad

bay slayer said:


> Wasnt it cold during that time i would be wearing a jacket and pants not shorts and a t-shirt...


 I asked Steve that very question. He said they were in the pup tent in sleeping bags when the first run was made. His dumb ass in now at home with a severe cold.


----------



## johnf

devinsdad said:


> A friend sent me this from a sharking trip over the Christmas weekend. He was EOP and using traditional baits. Got a good run on the Bull, then another huge run 30 minutes into the fight, then dead weight...


Guess that wasn't a catch and release. If what's left didn't reach the slot can he still keep it?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Wow......I'm betting big old Mako crushed it.


----------



## hjorgan

Shoulda yakked that new bait back out and HELD ON BRO!


----------



## CreekLifeFL

The beast that did that is the reaaon I have a very big very healthy fear of sharks even in the bay. Makes me shiver everytime I look back at that pic


----------



## Justin618

Big mako or tiger. My guess is 12'+


----------



## Guynamedtom

That is nuts


----------



## Mullethead

Dang! 

A big Mako makes sense ... but the squared off bite mark is more like a tiger 

regardless - big - thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Chris V

My vote would go to a big Tiger.........or the Kraken


----------



## Kim

I have some 20/0 hooks, do you want a few of them for next go around?


----------



## lowprofile

That happened in south africa last november.


----------



## Realtor

http://www.sharkattacknews.org/2013/12/shocking-photo-from-western-australia.html

Thanks LP


----------



## lowprofile

Realtor said:


> http://www.sharkattacknews.org/2013/12/shocking-photo-from-western-australia.html
> 
> Thanks LP


Or western australia. Seems to be a few stories behind that pic and im sure more will arise in the future.


----------



## Hawkseye

No matter where it happened, it's still a spooky sight.


----------



## Justin618

I'm sure this happens more than we think or hear about


----------



## tee-man

I have never seen anything like that.. •_•


----------



## keperry1182

Holy s%£t is all I can say. That's badass


----------



## Justin618

Wait.. so the OP Is a liar?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Was anyone going tonight?


----------



## keperry1182

lowprofile said:


> Or western australia. Seems to be a few stories behind that pic and im sure more will arise in the future.


Well now you made it awkward hahahaha.


----------



## Justin618

No, I'm sure it was more awkward for the OP when he was posting


----------



## startzc

Your friend told you a whopper about this whopper.


----------



## devinsdad

startzc said:


> Your friend told you a whopper about this whopper.


 Yea, I think I was had. He sent that and told me a whale of a tale I guess. Sorry guys!


----------



## kahala boy

devinsdad said:


> Yea, I think I was had. He sent that and told me a whale of a tale I guess. Sorry guys!


what size hook did he use to get you???:thumbsup:


----------



## Tobiwan

Haha he got you good!!

You'd think you would notice it isn't your friend in the picture or that the sand doesn't look like sand from our beaches.

But I can see where your focused on the big shark that got eaten by a giant shark and didn't even look at the rest of the pic.


----------



## devinsdad

Tobiwan said:


> Haha he got you good!!
> 
> You'd think you would notice it isn't your friend in the picture or that the sand doesn't look like sand from our beaches.
> 
> But I can see where your focused on the big shark that got eaten by a giant shark and didn't even look at the rest of the pic.


 He told me the guy in the pic is a friend of his I have only met once. But damn, looks just like him from what I remember. Yea, I got suckered big time. I get the dunce hat for the day of the PFF.


----------



## beeritself

Tobiwan said:


> Haha he got you good!!
> 
> You'd think you would notice it isn't your friend in the picture or that the sand doesn't look like sand from our beaches.
> 
> But I can see where your focused on the big shark that got eaten by a giant shark and didn't even look at the rest of the pic.


The majority of pictures that I've taken on the beach at night or early morning of a beaches shark has sand that looks exactly like that...


----------



## johnf

Still a great pic, and it's not like that isn't possible anywhere big sharks swim.


----------



## Inn Deep

Too bad this was fake but if you don't think there are big ones caught off the beach then search Ernie Polk here on the forum. Here's a link from one of his trips.
Ernie quit posting here because people said he fish photos we fake ..... I have been out with Ernie and he's as nice as can be and never needed to exagerate

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/ernie-polk-legend-making-67774/


----------



## lowprofile

I had a 4.5 maybe 5ft blacktip bit in half while i was reeling it in during big hammer challenge and caught a bull and tiger both over 8ft on 3- 3.5ft sharks.


----------



## kanaka

devinsdad said:


> Yea, I think I was had. He sent that and told me a whale of a tale I guess. Sorry guys!


No need to be. It's a typical fishing lie, oops, story that starts with " Now this is no $hit..." yes, the same as a war story.

I'm going to show the pic to folks at work and tell them it was caught near the O-island pier. The tale continues but in another county...


----------



## devinsdad

kanaka said:


> No need to be. It's a typical fishing lie, oops, story that starts with " Now this is no $hit..." yes, the same as a war story.
> 
> I'm going to show the pic to folks at work and tell them it was caught near the O-island pier. The tale continues but in another county...


 
Too funny kanaka- Hey, we are fishermen and we tell stories. Way to go sir...


----------



## spinfactor

Holly Cow!!! Big for sure


----------



## jmiller2502

holy shiitake mushrooms


----------



## zaraspookin

Wow!!, that's crazy stuff there!!


----------



## 706Z

Had the same thing happen to a blacktip at chicken bone beach years ago!Bit off right behind the dorsal fin.Set the hook repededly,would drop it,then pick it up for another bite!Me and that polk fellow know whats out there!JAWS!!!


----------



## sabinelakehustler

Mako. when I owned a longliner back in the late 80's, we watch 1k Mako come boatside and rip off yellowfin,bluefinn, and 100-300 lb sharks all the time. you be surprise it don't take much for them to rip off half a fish.


----------

